# BBC Radio 7 ...



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

... is now BBC Radio 4 Extra, and my Series link for I'm Sorry I Haven't A Clue couldn't cope. Because Radio 7 no longer exists, it simply cancelled the Series Link with no warning or info message.

Surely this shouldn't be beyond Tivo's capabilities?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I've just found that my Radio 7 links are still on the list but show no 'upcoming episodes' - although the programmes are still active.

Not noticed because I now use wishlists more as you can make more use of the folders then by grouping your radio programmes together.

It didn't seem to be a problem on my S1 box though - which still has the active SPs.


----------

